# JD 2320 Swather



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

This morning I was not in the market for an SP Swather. This evening I am possibly changing that thought. Found a 1983 JD 2320 Swather on CL for an attractive price. I went and looked at it, and it has been VERY well kept. It has always been cleaned thoroughly once per year before heading into the shed for the winter. The current owner has probably had it 15-20 years or so and has used it to cut 100 acres of alfalfa for his dairy. He used to use it to swath grain as well. It has nice conditioning rolls and I would bet if I looked at 100 more of these I wouldn't find one that has been kept as well as this. It has a slant 6 Chrysler gas engine. 12 foot header. I am now considering purchasing this green machine. It has 2550 hours and everything works and is in great condition (I am told including the AC). Does anyone have any idea of road speed? Anything else good or bad about this swather? Thanks.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If you are using a PT sickle machine of similar type I say buy it. What do you use now? What types of crops are you cutting. I know I wouldn't want that swather to cut grass hay. Just because sickle machines don't work well for our thick grass unless it is a NH haybine. And now I wouldn't even want a haybine after having a rotary.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure about the actual machine but the Chrysler slant six's had a reputation of being pretty dang bullet proof.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Moose, I can understand why you are very interested. I would buy it in a heartbeat if it was nearby and available here. Looks and sounds like a real buy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

My current PT is an IH 990 7 footer. This one has me think of going green. Normally it seems that green makes people part with too much green for me. On tractorhouse I found some cheaper-I think I could take this home for $6500 if someone else doesn't first. But after looking it over, as well as a quick look at not only the other machinery in the shed as well as everything else in sight, it appears that this is a guy who takes care of his equipment. Nothing was outside, and everything inside was clean. I didn't pull the dipstick, but the outside of the motor showed that it was well cared for. Everything in top notch condition. I looked at it very shortly after it was posted, so it did not start. Battery was dead and on a charger. The guy said he just bought a JD 3430 yesterday. The lights all worked, the radio worked, and he assured me everything else did as well.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Twenty five years ago I put a lot of time in a 2420, which is the diesel version of what you are looking at. In heavy hay the conditioner was a bottle neck, but we had a 15 foot head. Three foot less head should help a lot. The draper head can be a pain in nasty wet conditions especially with gophers, but it will work. Patience and good cutting parts are essential here. Ground speed would be about 14 on the road if it has the two speed option, otherwise top speed is likely around 8. If it is in good shape like you say, I would own it for that kind of money. $6500 doesn't buy much any more. The current owners pride in his machine in worth that much.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> This morning I was not in the market for an SP Swather. This evening I am possibly changing that thought. Found a 1983 JD 2320 Swather on CL for an attractive price. I went and looked at it, and it has been VERY well kept. It has always been cleaned thoroughly once per year before heading into the shed for the winter. The current owner has probably had it 15-20 years or so and has used it to cut 100 acres of alfalfa for his dairy. He used to use it to swath grain as well. It has nice conditioning rolls and I would bet if I looked at 100 more of these I wouldn't find one that has been kept as well as this. It has a slant 6 Chrysler gas engine. 12 foot header. I am now considering purchasing this green machine. It has 2550 hours and everything works and is in great condition (I am told including the AC). Does anyone have any idea of road speed? Anything else good or bad about this swather? Thanks.
> View attachment 530
> View attachment 531
> View attachment 529


Road speed wont be that great. Maybe 15 mph based on the JD3430 I used to run.
Your biggest issue could be parts. I have a '92 NH1499 that parts are becoming an issue for.
The 3430, which is a newer version of the 2320 already has discontinued parts. For example, you can no longer get a twin knife header for the 3430. Thats why the guy I did hay work for sold his.
In reality, I would think you could fix or repair most anything on the machine, but last summer, I lost a drive sprocket on my 1499 and there were only 2 drive sprockets of that type left in NH parts inventory.
Thats a nice little haybine. I wouldnt give moe than 5-6K for it because of its' age. MLappin isright Chrysler slant sixes were tough gas engines. Hesston used them in their earlier haybines, too.

I have my 1499 for sale for $9,750, but its a newer diesel hydrostatic and most parts are still available. Hence my higher asking price.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Road speed wont be that great. Maybe 15 mph based on the JD3430 I used to run.
> Your biggest issue could be parts. I have a '92 NH1499 that parts are becoming an issue for.
> The 3430, which is a newer version of the 2320 already has discontinued parts. For example, you can no longer get a twin knife header for the 3430. Thats why the guy I did hay work for sold his.
> In reality, I would think you could fix or repair most anything on the machine, but last summer, I lost a drive sprocket on my 1499 and there were only 2 drive sprockets of that type left in NH parts inventory.
> ...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Road speed is about 8. It was a long drive home. Thankfully my hay is close


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like the Green but you can keep that white stuff. How far did you have to drive it? Looks great!

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Clocked at 30.5. I think the 8 is conservative. I averaged over 9. It is not a speed demon. It is ready to cut some hay


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I need some Mopar decals now too. "Powered by MOPAR"


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks nice. Ive been looking at some old Owatonna machines out that way to bring out east for the antique field days. They also had the slant six. Good little motors had a D150 with one back in the wild and woolly days. It held up real well under some very hard use! LOL


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> old Owatonna machines out that way to bring out east for the antique field days. They also had the slant six


Must be a really old Owatonna. The Owatonnas I am familiar with had the Ford 200 I-6 gas.
.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I stand corrected. It was not the original engine after a little research. Regardless, dodge slant 6 good engine.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

If anyone is interested I have a 2320 w/ 12 head for sale $2000 OBO it has a new rebuilt wobble box. This machine will cut, but is rough! I have been looking for a new head. The JD 1424 will mount onto the 2320. a/c is out but have part all but the compressor. That slant six you can not kill. overall it would make a good mower if someone had time to work on it. Call me if interested! # is 502-664-6032 ask for Mark. The swather is here in Louisville, KY right off Several major interstates (I-65, I-64, & I-71). I will try to find some Pics


----------

